
(Mineral) Mining company announces intention to pivot to cryptocurrency - stygiansonic
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/axe-announces-its-intention-evaluate-new-business-opportunities-eventually-redirect-tsx-venture-axq-2243252.htm
======
stygiansonic
This is a publicly traded company, (albeit a penny stock) and the thinly-
traded shares spiked on the news:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AXQ.V/chart?p=AXQ.V](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AXQ.V/chart?p=AXQ.V)

~~~
Gargoyle
There have been a few incidents of penny stocks "pivoting" to blockchain this
year, just to see their prices soar.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/27/want-to-make-your-
companys-s...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/27/want-to-make-your-companys-
stock-soar-heres-the-quick-easy-thing-you-can-do.html)

I can't find an example, but I'd swear companies did this with "dot com" back
in the dot com boom of the late 90s.

